# Airless sprayer - Throat seal



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

Can someone please tell me where exactly the TSL specifically goes? I am at the moment guesing as the graco manual has a very unhelpful diagram of just the grill and a bottle :blink:

I've attached a photo with some arrows. Can someone give me a rough guide where to squirt the TSL?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Red arrow. Some Graco unit, you have to pry that little black cover off then squirt the TS in. The newer ones have a better opening that you squirt it over the top and it goes in. You won't need much.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Mike is right. Put a little bit where the red arrow is pointing.


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

Great! Thanks guys. One other thing is how much to squirt in? How do you know if you have put enough in?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just shoot a couple squirts in there. Do it every time you use it. Better too much than too little.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

It will overflow with too much. I love my Titan 440impact. It has a TS reservoir and I just push a button each time to put a little in.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

jaffy just use 3 drops max, every half hour to couple hours... squirts will run all down the pump onto floor and does not clean worth a chit


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Never used it. Must not be too important.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> It will overflow with too much. I love my Titan 440impact. It has a TS reservoir and I just push a button each time to put a little in.


I wish I could agree on loving the titan, but I just bought a brand new 440 and I already had to take it to the shop for fixing. The prime valve leaks like a fountain and the thing isn't even 30 days old yet. Not to mention that we haven't probably even ran 25 gallons through it. 

Thank God for warranties, just doesn't leave a good taste in my mouth. 

Other than that I really like the unit, easily movable, especially in a car.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

How often should TSL be applied? Put some TSL in the morning before spraying and you're good for the whole day? Apply it more often during the course of the day?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

READY TO ROLL said:


> How often should TSL be applied? Put some TSL in the morning before spraying and you're good for the whole day? Apply it more often during the course of the day?



I was told by a Graco tech to use a drop or two each time the pump was used (once a day). 

He also said over oiling could shorten the lifespan of the packings...idk why or how but that's what he said.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

oden said:


> never used it. Must not be too important.


lol!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> He also said over oiling could shorten the lifespan of the packings...idk why or how but that's what he said.


Rubbish


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

It's just like comp that stuff. For hall trash. Lol


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine is often dripping down onto the floor, but when I had to take one in for repairs, the guy said it was one of the cleanest pump interiors he'd seen in a while.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Mine is often dripping down onto the floor, but when I had to take one in for repairs, the guy said it was one of the cleanest pump interiors he'd seen in a while.


I aways keep mine loaded as well. Never had a scored piston, seals last long time.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Sounds like having the oil drip onto the floor is a problem for many. Try putting a tarp or piece of plastic under your rig. BOOM! Problem solved.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the red arrow is correct. a couple of drops each day of use. to much will not damage the packings but could make a mess. it helps especially on the smaller machines where the piston goes up and down much faster because it is small and works harder. the bigger the piston rod the less the pump runs unless you leave the pressure full open all of the time.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

paint_booger said:


> Sounds like having the oil drip onto the floor is a problem for many. Try putting a tarp or piece of plastic under your rig. BOOM! Problem solved.


It is still a problem, I know because I just went through this. In a latex millwork job, my boss squirted too much oil in, we had plastic down but the oil got on anything near it. We had to check pump filter and had to handle the pump, our hands were oily trying to clean stuff to spray latex topcoats.


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I was putting it in the right place, but it was hard to tell. I have'nt been adding any during the day but I think I will just in case.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> It is still a problem, I know because I just went through this. In a latex millwork job, my boss squirted too much oil in, we had plastic down but the oil got on anything near it. We had to check pump filter and had to handle the pump, our hands were oily trying to clean stuff to spray latex topcoats.


That sounds like he went a little overboard!


----------

